# Is Water A Good Thing?



## robgouldjr (Jul 13, 2017)

Hello All,

Some other questions for you kind folks. So I have seen some videos, read a little bit, and just curious if you guys use water pans in your offset smokers? If so, where is your placement for the water pan? I have seen some place theirs in the FB, and others in the CC. Also, what is the purpose of using a water pan? And, are there alternatives to using water pans? I ask because in another post I read someone stated that they used sand. And was just curious if these methods add any quality to the smoke? Does it help render fat better during the smoking process, or is it primarily used as a type of temp control?

Regards,

Rob in Frisco


----------



## phatbac (Jul 13, 2017)

A water pan to is used as a heat shield. when i had a cheaper offset (char broil 1280) i used a couple cake pans full of playground sand. did the same thing absorbed the heat better that come directly from the FB. if i used water then it would boil off and i would have to use more. the steam isn't a good thing either (despite what people say). it can cause creosote production (the black stuff flakes on food) in any smoker you just want to have even heat and not big temp spike throughout the cook. a water pan in a WSM or an offset can do this. if you have a baffle plate its not as necessary in an offset esp a Reverse flow. But i have an RF with a baffle and i still see 20-25 degree difference in different parts the of the cook chamber. I could mitigate this with a water pan or pan of sand but i am just used to where the hotter part of the smoker is and how to manage my temps by learning my smoker.

Hope this helps,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## robgouldjr (Jul 13, 2017)

So my question then is, would you place the sand/water in the fire box, or the cook chamber? And I am still learning my smoker as well, just curious as to whether or not this is more of a preference or whether it actually aids in the cooking process. Thank you!

Rob in Frisco


----------



## sqwib (Jul 13, 2017)

I place a water pan on my reverse flow plate under my Butts/picnics.
I'll monitor the evaporation and let most of the water cook off, the end result is awesome drippings to make a finishing sauce.
On a side note it helps keep the pit clean, but that's not the reason I use water pans.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 14, 2017)

I put a water pan in my RF on the grate next to the firebox.

It keeps the temp even across the smoker.

Never have a problem with creosote.

Al


----------



## jokensmoken (Jul 14, 2017)

The water pan has a dual purpose.  It serves as a heat sink to regulate temps and acts as a heat shield on vertical smokers like a WSM or other smokers where the heat source is directly under the meat.
Adding moisture to the cook chamber really isn't necessary so sand, lava rock or even ceramic briquettes are often used in place of water...anything with reasonable mass that fits and will withstand and hold heat.
On my Okie Joe stick burner my heat sink is in the cook chamber. I use red clay building bricks wrapped in foil set on my tuning plates under the grate...I use four...
One right near the fire box one in the center and two near the far end (the cooler end) ...my temps recover much quicker now when someone inevitably "peeks".
If you've got a higher end offset, one built out of heavier steel or have or have added heavier steel tuning plates the added heat sink becomes less necessary...the smoker and tuning plates become their own heat sink.

Walt.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jun 26, 2018)

I've never used a water pan in my OK Joe, I have used a pan to collect juices from pork butts though....that is angel nectar!!


----------



## SmokinLogs (Jul 3, 2018)

Ive always been taught and have seen myself that using a water pan will help keep the surface of the meat moist which helps it to absorb more delicious smoke. To me, that is one of the most important things to smoking meat; good smoke penetration, plus it serves its purpose as a drip pan and a heat shield. I don’t see how it could be a bad thing. I’ve never had any issues with creosote. It’s an inexpensive mod as well. You can pick up some cheap aluminum foil pans or a cake pan. Whatever fits best in your pit. I put mine right on top of my reverse flow plate, and usually right under my meat. Hope this helps!
-KEEP ON SMOKIN’


----------

